
List of StackExchange sites - 10ren
http://meta.stackexchange.com/questions/4/list-of-stackexchange-sites/5#5
======
jamesbritt
Why the double post? <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1173761>

~~~
10ren
I just saw your reply now. The urls are different. This one is a list on a
meta.stackexchange itself. The other one is on an independent website. Their
actual lists differ.

I couldn't tell which was better, so I posted both to let HN decide.

